# You Come up With the Question!



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok below is the answer, you folks come up with the question.

Welches, Candy Cane and Julie.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 16, 2013)

question:
Who is going to kick your arse and why?....LOL


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 16, 2013)

Who has actually drank any of the wine they make?


----------



## Deezil (Jan 16, 2013)

Who killed Dan, what'd she use, and what's her 'signature'?

"It's been comfirmed a man was found in a bathtub of what appears to be grape juice, presumed dead for 12 to 13 hours and the only evidence we were able to locate was a single candy cane found in his hand. If you have any information, please call 1-800-dundundunnnnnnnnnnn, thanks! - Local PD"


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 16, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> question:
> Who is going to kick your arse and why?....LOL



Hey, Pumpkinman: You live in Poughkeepsie but your spelling suggests that you are British or you spent a significant amount of time over there... Americans don't have an arse. The British do.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, 
...I am not British....
.....I did spend a significant amount of time in Europe....
.....but..this time was spent living in Italy....
.....I am however covering my arse, as not to curse on the forum and offend anyone or get banned...
...I can tell you that I've come across plenty of "arses" in America.
Any other questions that I can answer?...lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2013)

BernardSmith said:


> Hey, Pumpkinman: You live in Poughkeepsie but your spelling suggests that you are British or you spent a significant amount of time over there... Americans don't have an arse. The British do.


 
Not to stray from the original post but keep in mind, you are talking to a pumpkin man and he has his own idea of an arse.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 16, 2013)

Here we go...


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 16, 2013)

LMAO Dan!
Now here is a pumpkin, the current world record of 2009 lbs..lol, and some shameless self promotion, take into consideration that I am 6'3", 360 lbs:


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2013)

Tom, those pumpkins are just too cool!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 16, 2013)

I have some seeds if you want to give it a try, when they start to gain 20-50 lbs a night...you will be impressed...lol!


----------



## Deezil (Jan 16, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> I have some seeds if you want to give it a try, when they start to gain 20-50 lbs a night...you will be impressed...lol!



Any chance you have a lead on some above average eating/pie pumpkin seeds? Those i'd be interested in... Pumpkin wine from scratch? Mhmmm!


----------



## Terry0220 (Jan 17, 2013)

So no one asked the question yet,,lol. Ok, I will give it a try, ingredients for a wine and who told you about/ made the candy cane wine.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought Dan would have answered "3 things to avoid when making wine", but I would have gotten smacked, so I won't post that......


----------



## Terry0220 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hokapsig said:


> I thought Dan would have answered "3 things to avoid when making wine", but I would have gotten smacked, so I won't post that......



     

Just trying to get him give the question, and then to see if he's gonna get sent to the corner,,,,don't think he has yet this year.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 17, 2013)

I would chime in here, but I think julie will chain/lock me in the corner and throw away the key!


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 17, 2013)

JohnT said:


> I would chime in here, but I think julie will chain/lock me in the corner and throw away the key!


 
Well, if she does, that means I'll have someone to drink wine with. Bring a glass and a bottle, I have the uncorker....


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 17, 2013)

Why is JohnT taking a case of Welches and Candy Canes to Julie's house?


----------



## Terry0220 (Jan 17, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> Why is JohnT taking a case of Welches and Candy Canes to Julie's house?



roflmao!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 17, 2013)

Now thats the action I'm looking for. Damn John it took you long enough and can't believe no one brought your name up. 
Keep them coming in folks!


----------



## Julie (Jan 17, 2013)

Who is going to serve what to Dan while he is in the hospital recuperating from the beating he is going to get!


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok I knew the question before, but was just messing.


Runningwolf said:


> Ok below is the answer, you folks come up with the question.
> 
> Welches, Candy Cane and Julie.



Question:
How does Julie use Welches, to make Candy Cane wine? 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f61/candy-cane-33635/index4.html#post397191

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f61/candy-cane-33635/index4.html


----------



## Deezil (Jan 17, 2013)

Julie said:


> Who is going to serve what to Dan while he is in the hospital recuperating from the beating he is going to get!



Nobody, but the good news is he'll have a lot of empty room in his wine cellar to refill when he's capable of it again... Provided you dont break his fingers


----------



## Terry0220 (Jan 17, 2013)

Julie said:


> Who is going to serve what to Dan while he is in the hospital recuperating from the beating he is going to get!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 17, 2013)

Dang Terri I was just getting ready to think I might just like you. Just because Julie lives down the road from you and has connections with Levi in Lancaster, PA doesn't mean you have to be afraid of her. Come join us guys in the corner, we have good stash hid and a barrel of laughs!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 17, 2013)

> has connections with Levi in Lancaster, PA doesn't mean you have to be afraid of her.


LMFAO!!

winemakingtalk mafia?


----------



## Terry0220 (Jan 17, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Dang Terri I was just getting ready to think I might just like you. Just because Julie lives down the road from you and has connections with Levi in Lancaster, PA doesn't mean you have to be afraid of her. Come join us guys in the corner, we have good stash hid and a barrel of laughs!



LOL!!! Afraid??? Maybe partners in crime,,ya never know.......

Come join you in the corner,,heck,,,I have just gotten myself out of there,,,not ready just yet to go back there,,,,

Well,,at least not yet,,enjoying some freedom!! 
Gotta gather my own stash.....


----------



## Julie (Jan 18, 2013)

Terry, there is nothing left in the corner, I took it all out except for the Welch's THAT I LEFT THERE FOR JOHNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 18, 2013)

Speaking about corners and being a barrel of fun, what ever happened to Buford. Did someone forget to close the gate again?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 18, 2013)

Perhaps Buford was payment to the guys from Levi.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 18, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> Why is JohnT taking a case of Welches and Candy Canes to Julie's house?



Classic Doug - I was going to say the same thing....

With a topic like welches and 3 pages of posts and only 1 mention of JohnT - crazy...

So here is my response.

What does JohnT like the most??


----------



## JohnT (Jan 18, 2013)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Classic Doug - I was going to say the same thing....
> 
> With a topic like welches and 3 pages of posts and only 1 mention of JohnT - crazy...
> 
> ...


 
Fortunately, I always carry a bottle of my 2010 Petit sarah for just such emergencies! I call it my "in the corner cantine"!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 18, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Fortunately, I always carry a bottle of my 2010 Petit sarah for just such emergencies! I call it my "in the corner cantine"!



Good call - always nice to have one of those handy!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 18, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Fortunately, I always carry a bottle of my 2010 Petit sarah for just such emergencies! I call it my "in the corner cantine"!


 

Good thing to have in the canteen


----------



## JohnT (Jan 18, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> Good thing to have in the canteen



canteen. good thing that I make wine better then I spell.


----------

